# [Sega DreamCast] DreamBOR Games



## Deleted member 596123 (May 22, 2022)

.


----------



## Deleted member 596123 (May 22, 2022)

.


----------



## Deleted member 596123 (May 22, 2022)

.


----------



## Deleted member 596123 (May 22, 2022)

.


----------



## Deleted member 596123 (May 22, 2022)

.


----------



## Deleted member 596123 (May 22, 2022)

.


----------



## cvskid (May 22, 2022)

i'm guessing these are .cdi games? I want to use them on a gdemu.


----------



## cvskid (May 22, 2022)

Ripfire said:


> *Golden Axe: Legend (DreamCast Edition) [v1.0 Rev.2022.03.05]*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see 1 is .pea and another .ace do i rename these?


----------



## Deleted member 596123 (May 22, 2022)

.


----------



## Deleted member 596123 (May 22, 2022)

.


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 22, 2022)

Good Evening.

Very,very nice and awesome Work and Games.


I really want to play these Games but...
Sorry,I do no longer have an working Dreamcast GD-Rom...

Aside this,I got on every Hoster "File unvailable / deleted" for Golden Axe...? 


Thank you.


----------



## cvskid (May 22, 2022)

Ripfire said:


> RENAME, NOP:
> ACE > WINACE COMPRESION
> PEA > PEAZIP COMPRESION


Thank you


----------



## Deleted member 596123 (May 22, 2022)

.


----------



## Deleted member 596123 (May 22, 2022)

.


----------



## Deleted member 596123 (May 23, 2022)

.


----------



## Deleted member 596123 (May 23, 2022)

.


----------



## Deleted member 596123 (May 23, 2022)

.


----------



## Deleted member 596123 (May 23, 2022)

.


----------



## Alexander1970 (May 23, 2022)

Ripfire said:


> FIX'ED


Thank you very much for very quick and free Support.


----------



## Deleted member 596123 (May 23, 2022)

.


----------



## Deleted member 596123 (May 23, 2022)

.


----------



## Deleted member 596123 (May 23, 2022)

.


----------



## Deleted member 596123 (May 23, 2022)

.


----------



## Deleted member 596123 (May 23, 2022)

.


----------



## Deleted member 596123 (May 23, 2022)

.


----------



## Deleted member 596123 (May 23, 2022)

.


----------



## Deleted member 596123 (May 23, 2022)

.


----------



## Deleted member 596123 (May 23, 2022)

.


----------



## Deleted member 596123 (May 23, 2022)

.


----------



## Deleted member 596123 (May 24, 2022)

.


----------



## Deleted member 596123 (May 24, 2022)

.


----------



## Deleted member 596123 (May 24, 2022)

.


----------



## Deleted member 596123 (May 24, 2022)

.


----------



## Deleted member 596123 (May 24, 2022)

.


----------



## Deleted member 596123 (Jun 7, 2022)

.


----------



## Deleted member 596123 (Jun 9, 2022)

.


----------



## Deleted member 596123 (Jun 16, 2022)

.


----------



## Deleted member 596123 (Jun 21, 2022)

.


----------



## Deleted member 596123 (Jul 10, 2022)

.


----------



## clodex41 (Jul 14, 2022)

da hora


----------



## rocksscotty (Jul 16, 2022)

this is awesome


----------



## rocksscotty (Jul 16, 2022)

Ripfire said:


> ​


how do you download it says you have entered wrong password when I tried the given password. Wrong password for contra and tmnt lost in space. Also the ones I can download are encrypted


----------



## Deleted member 596123 (Jul 17, 2022)

.


----------



## rocksscotty (Jul 18, 2022)

thank you for the response. I will await your release of the contra and tmnt lost in space. keep up the great work. thank you


----------



## 18minus9 (Jul 22, 2022)

Ripfire said:


> Download: ux.nu/gm8sK


cool


----------



## Deleted member 596123 (Jul 25, 2022)

.


----------



## Deleted member 596123 (Jul 26, 2022)

.


----------



## Deleted member 596123 (Aug 1, 2022)

.


----------



## Deleted member 596123 (Aug 6, 2022)

.


----------



## Deleted member 596123 (Aug 6, 2022)

.


----------



## Deleted member 596123 (Aug 11, 2022)

.


----------



## rocksscotty (Aug 11, 2022)

Ripfire said:


> ​


hey man just wanted to let you know I played the game and there are alot of problems with this. The game freezes on some levels. Bullets shoot backwards with some of the special weapons. Whenever you jump you stay in a permanent jump and keep spinning nonstop and when you die the game resets your dreamcast when you use all your lives. Just wanted to let you know and give you some notes thanks for all the great work.


----------



## rocksscotty (Aug 11, 2022)

Ripfire said:


> ​


Hey man amazing work on tmnt lost in space just played it from start to finish zero problems love what you did with the game. This has been the best one you have done by far keep up the good work. I have left you a comment on the contra locked n loaded as well thanks man


----------



## Deleted member 596123 (Aug 12, 2022)

.


----------



## Deleted member 596123 (Aug 16, 2022)

.


----------



## rocksscotty (Aug 19, 2022)

Ripfire said:


> ​


excited to see the battletoads tmnt game. Any progress on this one any set release date yet for battletoads tmnt or tmnt hyperstone heist remix or tmnt wrath of shredder?


----------



## Deleted member 596123 (Aug 19, 2022)

.


----------



## Deleted member 596123 (Aug 21, 2022)

.


----------



## Deleted member 596123 (Sep 2, 2022)

.


----------



## Deleted member 596123 (Sep 5, 2022)

.


----------



## Deleted member 596123 (Sep 8, 2022)

.


----------



## rocksscotty (Sep 14, 2022)

#1- rescue palooza
#2- power rangers


----------



## Deleted member 596123 (Sep 18, 2022)

.


----------



## Deleted member 596123 (Sep 28, 2022)

.


----------



## iaquer (Oct 4, 2022)

hello great job congratulations, how do i download the games? If I click on the link it doesn't work and neither does it if I copy the link to a new browser page


----------



## Deleted member 596123 (Oct 4, 2022)

.


----------

